# Arena for jumping



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I am thinking about building my arena 100' by 200'. I have a bad sense of scale and am trying to figure out how many jumps could I fit in that size of an arena. So, I am looking for input. How big of an arena do you have and how many jumps can you fit in it? Also, what types of jumps do you have? 

Pictures are always nice


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

a standard competition size arena is 100X200. So that would be plenty of room. I'm currently building my jumps. My standards are made out of 4X4s. I also have barrels...straw bales (which go in compost later)...and cut down tree trunks. The poles are long landscape timbers. You can buy the cups and what not online.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

100x200 will be good. my barns indoor is 70x200 and seems plenty big :]


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Our main jumping ring is 220 x 110 and it is VERY easy to get in a typical hunter course of 2 outside lines (i think the biggest we've done is about 6 strides in the line, on 12 foot stride), 2 diagonal lines, a single, and various singles for the tighter jumper/eq turns. We've also easily added some triple combinations and some pretty complex gymnastics in there as well. 

As far as scale goes... when you set a course, the average horse stride is supposed to be 12 feet. You allow for 6 feet in front of the jump for take off and 6 feet after for landing. so when you set a 5 stride line there will be 72 feet inbetween the 2 jumps. So if you have an outside line set on the 200ft length of the arena, you'd have about 4 or 5 strides from the corner to the first jump, 5 strides, and about 4 or 5 strides until you hit then next corner. Does that make sense?


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, I have been trying to search for a basic jump course set up, but none of them give dimensions to the arena.

Upnover, thanks for the descriptions of the strides. I know about the strides between the jumps, but no one had ever explained the strides from the corner of the arena to the jumps.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Im not sure how to post pictures yet, so help me out here.


This is a 80X200 indoor arena with about 7 or 8 full sized jumps.

Its PLENTY big.


(as i said, i have NO idea how to post pictures, but here are the links to my Photo bucket account..hope atleast one of them works)


http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk396/JillianAnn2008/facility4.jpg

<a href="http://s309.photobucket.com/albums/kk396/JillianAnn2008/?action=view&current=facility4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i309.photobucket.com/albums/kk396/JillianAnn2008/facility4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

